# HAIKOU | HNA Center | 250m | 52 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

海口·海航中心


海口·海航中心



www.bidg.com.cn























By 知行合一


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

The English name is HNA Center according to the source in OP, not sure when they changed it. Location is next to Haikou Tower.






HNA Center, Haikou - SkyscraperPage.com


A database of world skyscrapers.




skyscraperpage.com





Models from the Haikou Tower thread:



ed500 said:


> Posted on Gaoloumi by 陈琼奕


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-11 by zhangfidel


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-28 by 知行合一


----------

